# The right Temp for breeding cons?



## Convictlady (Jul 31, 2011)

What is a good temp to breed convicts now my tank is steady at 76 degrees sould i raise my temp to make them spawn?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I think all you need to do is wait, I have two pairs that I am playing around with and they both spawn with no heaters at all. My temperature is anything, but constant.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Cons just need water.... :lol:


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

Didnt seem like temperature played a part with my cons spawning...but some people say if you put it to like 82 it induces spawning..


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I keep my temp at 80 in both of my tanks. To get them to spawn, I raised the temp gradually to 82. Afterwards, I did a water change with cooler water to simulate rainfall, and they laid eggs the same night!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

As long as the temperature isn't below 70 - 72 they will be fine and spawn successfully. In the past I always kept the temperature around 80 for CA cichlids but then I got into Goodeids and later learned they like temperature fluctuations and need the temperatures around 65 - 72. After this I started thinking I wonder if this is true for most fish that it would be best for the temperatures to fluctuate and really I think it is. In the wild the water temperatures are never the same constantly and for good reason. Goodeids for instance can go sterile if kept too warm for too long or at a constant temperature and no fluctuation in temperature. More then likely the same goes for most fish. I think it's healthier and better on the fish to allow the temperatures to fluctuate a little. Also I think it would be best to try to replicate the seasons as much as you can. I keep all of my tanks at room temperature and monitor it closely when the weather outside is getting too cold. If the temperature gets a little too cold I bump up the heater a bit. I would suggest keeping the tank at room temperature around 72-74 and let the females get ready. Wait a few weeks to a month and see what happens. If they are old enough to spawn and there isn't any spawning activity then bump up the temperature with water changes.

I have some Cryptoheros cutteri closely related to Convicts and I tried this new method and a pair spawned with wrigglers without any heaters on. The tank is presently at 74-76. If Cutteri can spawn at this temperature then Convicts will for sure. As the others have said all you need is water and Convicts will spawn. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## belxavier420 (Aug 19, 2010)

Breeding them isn't the hard part, classifying them is. Anywhere from 70-80 degrees and they will spawn. I don't even use a heater in my convict tanks and they breed like mad.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

*Convictlady*
I'm curious about your avitar picture...


----------



## Convictlady (Jul 31, 2011)

My avatar was a serch on google!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

And in that search what were you searching for?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Here it is TFG


__
https://flic.kr/p/4706999378

Convict Sajica hybrid..............what a shame.......


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

72-82*

...Bill


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Here it is TFG
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I was getting there... you beat me to it.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry just thought I would help


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

I've had convicts spawn at 68 degrees. They are quite cold tolerant, but 72 -76 is a nicer temp for them. They spawn when they like each other and are well fed and water quality is good. A few overturned flowerpots in the tank give them some nice caves to spawn in, although they will spawn almost anywhere.


----------

